# Abercwmeiddaw slate mine, Corris Uchaf, Wales, Jul14



## The Wombat (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was great to be back hiking in Snowdonia, and although our weekend was focused around hiking & beer, we found ourselves having a quick peek back at this derelict mine near the lovely village of Corris. We stumbled across this a few years back, and I was keen to have a proper look round, and see inside the ‘binoculars’. These are testing bore holes apparently. It looks like a large section has crumbled away, as the tubes continue on another outcrop.
*
The slate mine was worked between the 1860s and the early 1950s.
Explored with KM punk… and a reluctant Non member.



























through the ‘binoculars’










Into the adit




















and finally, the village of Corris Uchaf





Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 16, 2014)

The bore holes are amazing and I do like your photos of the mine interior.


----------



## magmo (Aug 16, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> The bore holes are amazing and I do like your photos of the mine interior.



They are not bore holes they are made by the Horta, havent you watched star trek?... or am I the only one that remebers that episode?


----------



## fleydog (Aug 16, 2014)

WOW!! What a fabulous find! Thank you.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 16, 2014)

magmo said:


> They are not bore holes they are made by the Horta, havent you watched star trek?... or am I the only one that remebers that episode?



I seem to remember the horta exterminated all the miners...
no wander the place was empty, lol


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice one guys - this post couldn't have come at a better time !! Mrs Fluffy and myself are holidaying in Penmachno (Nr Betws y coed) at the mo, and although I knew about this mine already, I had totally forgotten to put it on the itinary. So today plans were changed and a route was set for sunny (yeah-right) Corris !!! Unbelievably we found it easily and was amazed just how near the main road it was. Plenty of pixels were exposed both in and outside the bins, and we had a really good hour or so there !! So thanks very much lads for your top notch report !!
PS On a rather more down to earth note, the day got worse later when Mrs F slipped in an abandoned barrack house in Rhosydd quarry and has made a bit of a mess of her nose !! Everyone we meet now assumes im a wife beater - and I don't even drink Red Stripe !!!! Off to Dinorwic in the morning !!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 18, 2014)

fluffy5518 said:


> Nice one guys - this post couldn't have come at a better time !! Mrs Fluffy and myself are holidaying in Penmachno (Nr Betws y coed) at the mo, and although I knew about this mine already, I had totally forgotten to put it on the itinary. So today plans were changed and a route was set for sunny (yeah-right) Corris !!! Unbelievably we found it easily and was amazed just how near the main road it was. Plenty of pixels were exposed both in and outside the bins, and we had a really good hour or so there !! So thanks very much lads for your top notch report !!
> PS On a rather more down to earth note, the day got worse later when Mrs F slipped in an abandoned barrack house in Rhosydd quarry and has made a bit of a mess of her nose !! Everyone we meet now assumes im a wife beater - and I don't even drink Red Stripe !!!! Off to Dinorwic in the morning !!



Thanks mate.
let me know when youve got ur pictures posted; would be interested to see them.
Hope Mrs F recovers


----------

